# Removing the doser from the Berezza BB003.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

So I just got my hands on this grinder. (


http://imgur.com/50ypNjW

)

Excuse the slight sketchiness of the photo. I am not using it for espresso, but pour over coffee. The doser is nothing but a gigantic, messy nuisance. How would I go about removing it without breaking it?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not know the M/ch but I suspect you will need to remove the workings of the doser .Then you will find screws or hex screw through the metal section at the bottom of the doser securing it to the body.You could probably use a 45deg plumbing fitting for an outlet.( check for electronics connected to doser)


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I do not know the M/ch but I suspect you will need to remove the workings of the doser .Then you will find screws or hex screw through the metal section at the bottom of the doser securing it to the body.You could probably use a 45deg plumbing fitting for an outlet.( check for electronics connected to doser)


Will there definitely be electronics attatched to it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did you drink that wine before taking the photo?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

You could always just leave the doser on and place a cup/beaker/whatever you will be collecting the grounds into in the doser. I guess if you just rip it off the distance from exist chute to a container placed on the counter will end up with a right mess of grinds everywhere!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Impossible. Nothing is small enough to fit in there, it's becoming very stressful now...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is Jo electronics attached to the doser unless it is an auto but even so taking the doser off is fairly simple on these I have one coming in a few days and will try to post you some photos


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Dave, please do. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you look underneath the doser you should find a plate with two screws in, the doser retaining screws may be above or below this plate. They are 5 mm screws fixing the doser to the body.

You may or may not have a small micro switch in the bottom of the doser depending on model.


----------

